# From Iams to 4Health



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

I've learned so much since joining this forum, including how Iams is not nearly the quality dog food I'd been told it was. When we adopted Chica, she was on Purina One Chicken & Rice at the shelter, but she wasn't doing well on it at all (loose stools, etc), so I switched her to Iams Lamb & Rice (which is what our toy poodle and yorkie-poo are on, and which was--I thought at the time--a high quality dog food). Chica has done fine on Iams, but I've since learned from this forum about all of the crud in even "premium" dog foods, so I set out to find a higher rated (minimum 4 stars) kibble that we could afford. (I wish price didn't have to even be a factor in deciding what to feed our furry family members, but unfortunately there's no way around that, given our current tight finances). I've decided to try switching all 3 of our furkids over to 4Health (we have a Tractor Supply here in town). It's 4 stars/highly recommended and corn, soy, and wheat free, and affordable. I'd planned to try the Lamb & Rice formula, since that's what our dogs are used to, but I noticed it only got 3 stars (due to not having enough protein), so I'm going to go with the small breed chicken formula. I will of course make the switch gradually, but any other advice and guidance you all might have would be helpful. Also, does anyone else here feed 4Health?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What about a homemade diet or raw diet? It would probably be cheaper and I know a lot of folks on here do it.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We don't have that brand here. Just switch gradually, and see what comes. If it is a 4star food, you should get good results. Make the switch over a week or so.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I used to think Science Diet was top notch!! Boy was I a fool!! I would probably still be feeding it today if it weren't for the internet & this forum. This forum is truly a life saver and a wealth of knowledge. I, too, am thankful to have found it & made some really nice friends.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

When I first got Lady she was on 4health. I got her as an adult. I think for the price it is a decent food. She seemed to do OK on it with firm stools. Since being on this forum, I learned of Ziwipeak and switched to that. I realize it is pricey. I was very surprised at how little Ziwipeak I have to feed. I give a little over two tablespoons per day total across 2 feedings. When you factor in the small amount, it is only marginally more expensive. I recently got a second pup and use about a bag per month. With one pup a 2.2 pound of Ziwipeak lasted almost 2 months meaning it was about 15.00 a month to feed one dog. I respect your financial concerns and I offer this only as something to think about.


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

Ive fed the 4health and actually only switched to go full raw. Before the 4health I had fed ziwipeak, TOTW, Acana, Fromm, Stella and Chewys, Earthborn holistic, Nutrisource, wilderness, the list goes on. All of them premium grain free kibbles. On fromm my dogs all started eating their own poop, ziwipeak was mucousy stools and bad tear stains, totw bad tear stains and itching, earthborn itching, nutrisource bad stools.... Ive used many premium foods with grains too.

I do think the 4health chicken and rice regular formula is slightly better than the 4 health chicken and rice small breed formula, only because it has barley before millet and I prefer barley as its a grain known to help stabilize and level blood sugar vs. causing spikes. My teenager puppy and adults had no problem chewing the kibble. Either food would be fine though. My 6lb adults were eating 1/2 a cup or less a day depending on the dog, so its not something you need to feed a ton of either. Shiny coats, no tear stains, no itching, firm stool.

Right now its like $31.99 at TSC, but it goes on sale about every 6 or 8 weeks for $25 for the 35lb bag and thats super cheap for the quality of food it is. People will always tell you there are better foods, but I understand your on a strict budget. This food is leaps ahead of that iams, and you cant beat the price for a food of that quality.


----------

